# Tissot Owners Club



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

In honour of my first tissot let's see yours


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I own this at the moment but it's for sale...


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I'm in. A present from the 710 a couple of years ago.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Only Tissot at the moment, although I'll be getting the auto version at some point.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's a different take on a standard...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks. It's a T-Touch Expert, 2012 'Chinese Year of the Dragon' special edition. In black DLC Titanium.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

here is mine 

Tissot PR50 (bought here)


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

My Tissot collection so far......


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice collection.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I currently have these...

*Tissot T-Sport PRS-516, T91.1.483.31 ETA cal.2836-2 25 Jewels & T91.1.488.41 Retrograde cal.G51.261.*

**

*Tissot Tissonic, Tissot cal. 2010 (ESA 9162 )circa 1970s*



Unfortunately the Tissonic isn`t working at the moment so is in need of a visit to the Worthing Electric Spa


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

The Le Locle looks really nice. The crystal looks great and love the case shape with the curving lugs. Shame it had to go.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

This was given to me by a customer. It has the wrong crown so the date doesn't quick set, and the watch packed up after only a couple of months. But It only cost me £20 to get it serviced by a friend. Bargain !!


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My one and only...............


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Love them :thumbsup:


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

This is my first Tissot. It is in all original condition. It is an automatic from 1962, I know this because it has its original Gay Freres bracelet on it, which includes its original Tissot clasp. The thing that drives me crazy is the fact that a few of the bricks in the bracelet have lost their "spring" and it looks stretched when wearing it. I wish I knew someone who refurbishes bracelets like this. I suspect the bracelet is probably worth more than the watch!!!


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Have now photographed the Tissot's from my father's collection - inheritance has its drawbacks and pleasures :thumbsup:


















































































Hope you enjoy

Nick


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Had this Tissot PR100 Flyback Chronograph since 2003. Bought for me by my wife as a birthday present and has never missed a beat. Got a few battle scars but they are testimony to its toughness.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Here's my Visodate:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

1) Le Locle Automatic.

*Ref. T41.1.423.33*






2) Heritage Visodate.

*Ref. T0194303603101*


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

Le Locle Powermatic 80


----------



## Brendan110_0 (Jan 24, 2019)

I like the newer Le Locle a lot!


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Tissot Visodate


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Currently have the three above with the one below enroute


----------



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

Thought I would bring the Tissot thread back to life

Tissot Seastar XL Chrono Diver


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

I've not been visiting recently but I've just ordered another Powermatic 80 - the silicon hairspring model. So far as I can see, it's the same mechanism as the Powermatic 80 Chronometer.

https://www.watchshop.com/watches/tissot-gentleman-powermatic-80-silicium-watch-t1274071104100.pdp

I got 10% off that with a price comparison to H. Samuel.


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)

I picked this up brand new for just over 200 quid. I wasn't looking to buy a Tissot but this quality with an excellent ETA movement at that price can't be ignored.


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

Tssot Powermatic 80 Silicium.






I've not heard of this guy before. He makes a lovely job of restoring this vintage Tissot. Not so sure about the "banter" though...


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wowbagger said:


> Tssot Powermatic 80 Silicium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he is brilliant. the videos are very well done and he is really quit funny. Some of his restorations are stunning.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I acquired this from a St Lukes charity shop for £25, The hard plastic caseback gasket was missing hence the glue!!, I fitted a battery and all seemed well but the timekeeping was all over, It eventually stopped but would start again when the battery was refitted!!

I loved the wabi!!, I think it needs a service to get it right again!



















I have more but my pc is playing up and I suddenly can'y open the img box!! :mad0218:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Hussell (Mar 19, 2021)

I recently acquired this one, but know nothing about it.

It's purportedly a Seastar, possibly 1970s (so I'm told) but I can't find a serial number on it anywhere.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Jim Hussell said:


> I recently acquired this one, but know nothing about it.
> 
> It's purportedly a Seastar, possibly 1970s (so I'm told) but I can't find a serial number on it anywhere.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 I think you need to open it to see what's inside. If you can't (or not confident) then I suggest taking it to a jewelers.

I think there's something wrong here. That's just an opinion and I'm often wrong.


----------



## Jim Hussell (Mar 19, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> I think you need to open it to see what's inside. If you can't (or not confident) then I suggest taking it to a jewelers.
> 
> I think there's something wrong here. That's just an opinion and I'm often wrong.


 I have opened it; there's TISSOT on the movement & 17 jewels. No serial number to discern though. A "shield" engraving with S1 inside it, & 96 underneath is visible.


----------



## tbyul (7 mo ago)

I got those one given as was not working and taking minutes per day. Went through a tear down and a good cleaning. The beauties are now timing together!

Nice couple


----------



## Tinkicker (6 mo ago)

Two vintage Tissot ladies watches that I acquired as non runners. Stripped, cleaned and serviced them and they run beautifully now.

A few months before, I bought the missus a Tissot Le Locle automatic, but when she saw the little chrome Tissot, I was informed that she liked it, she was intent on commandeering it and issued instructions that henceforth.. 1. It was to jump the queue of my projects and to be worked on without delay. 2. I was to consider it a very valuable object and not treat it as a donor watch.very

if only I knew a few months before I could have saved myself a fortune. That little chrome Tissot cost me a tenner all in, including a new strap.

A brace of Tissot.

 

Completed and on my hairy arm for a quick pic before she saw it was finished and plucked it from my grasp. It is her daily wear. She does not feel comfortable with the Le Locle, too scared of damaging it.

 

And the Le Locle, also on my hairy arm.


----------

